# Native Cichlid Tank?



## Sucoftvs (Jan 23, 2012)

So as of right now I have two African Cichlids and a bunch of petsmart junk that isn't fun or interactive at all. I would like to make my aquarium just as if it was at the bottom of Lake Malawi. So I guess my question is does anyone have a setup like this and what are some native things (Plants, Rock, Etc) you would find there. Anything would help, Thanks!


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Usually just some sand with a good chunk of rocks to form caves and such would be the typical Malawi set up. Plants don't tend to do too well since the water is hard from the rocks and substrate but if you do go with plants Java Ferns and Anubias types can hold up after they acclimate and they don't get picked at by the cichlids much if at all.

Some people throw some wood in, especially if they are going to house a pleco for kicks. But most often just some sand or crushed coral for a substrate and piles of rock will make your Malawian cichlids feel at home.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Look up examples of Malawi biotopes, that sounds like it's exactly what you're going for. They look really nice too


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

nice vid of their natural habitat, basically rocks and sand is what people do

Lake Malawi Cichlids HD(Part1) - YouTube


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I actually just started my first Malawi tank 4 to 6 weeks ago 55 gallon. I'm no expert but this is what I'm doing, pool filter sand and lace rock. From what I have read you also want to filter 10x you're tank size as you want to overcrowd these guys. I still need to ad some more rock. I just rearanged it on the last water change, I don't like the arangement as well this time. I need to rearange again.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Kehy said:


> Look up examples of Malawi biotopes, that sounds like it's exactly what you're going for. They look really nice too


I agree google Malawi biotopes and you will get lots of pics.


----------



## Sucoftvs (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the pictures and Videos! It was exactly what I wanted to do. Ill hopefully post pics when I start construction!


----------

